# Official 4BLD 2:50.22



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2013)

Memo was 1:05. Done at Guildford Open 2013 - such a good weekend


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 25, 2013)

Great job! Keep it up!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm subscribing to you now. 

OT: Nice. Makes my success look like nothing though.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## Brest (Aug 25, 2013)

Yuss!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome.
Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2013)

Yay, well done!


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 25, 2013)

Bam!
Holy cow, your memo is only 10 seconds faster than my but your TPS is crazy!
Do you memorize wings first? What do you point your fingers at during wings memorization? You trace memorized pieces?
Cool! :tu


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Do you memorize wings first? What do you point your fingers at during wings memorization? You trace memorized pieces?



I don't think I am tracing, I just count in my head as I memorize. The finger pointing might just be a weird habit, doesn't mean anything


----------



## STOCKY7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Who's that legend who was sitting to the right of you?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol not WR you noob.



Spoiler



Just kidding, you rock <3


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 26, 2013)

Well done :tu I wish I was watching this


----------

